# Sindh Entrance Test!



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello, I was reading around and I realized that, apparently, the entrance test date for all the private/public medical schools in Punjab is July 20th (super-early). Although, I did not figure out when the entrance test, for all the private/public medical colleges in SINDH, is. If possible could someone please inform me? And, it would be helpful if you provide a website.


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> Hello, I was reading around and I realized that, apparently, the entrance test date for all the private/public medical schools in Punjab is July 20th (super-early). Although, I did not figure out when the entrance test, for all the private/public medical colleges in SINDH, is. If possible could someone please inform me? And, it would be helpful if you provide a website.


hi, 
a friend of mine told me that entrance test in sindh ( i think what u want to know) ill be held in mid August most probably 10 August ( m not much sure ) if Schedule the test before the RAMZAN , if not than it would be in September , but dont u worry i ill conform it, than inform u :happy:


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

I was trying to look online, but couldn't find anything. We'll keep you posted. You should also try calling PMDC or contact the Sindh Ministry of Health.

portal > Home


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! 
If it's easier for you guys, just email me the info whenever you figure it out at:
ammarhum_92 @ l ive. c om


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

hey i have just confirm that they ill conduct the test in September, after the fsc ( intermediate ) result in sindh


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

shoaib ali said:


> hey i have just confirm that they ill conduct the test in September, after the fsc ( intermediate ) result in sindh


thanks a lot broo  maybe we'll be in the same class! Allah knows best!


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck everybody. Study hard. Do well.


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> thanks a lot broo  maybe we'll be in the same class! Allah knows best!


no problem,
INSHALLAH we ill b :happy:


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

hi
i am also giving entrance test in karachi
the date of lumhs in karachi for aptitude test is 1st august and the forms are submitted till 17th july
entrance test in baqai will held in mid of august and the date of entrance test fo dow university is 18th sep
KMDC thest will be held after dow university test


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

miss smarty said:


> hi
> i am also giving entrance test in karachi
> the date of lumhs in karachi for aptitude test is 1st august and the forms are submitted till 17th july
> entrance test in baqai will held in mid of august and the date of entrance test fo dow university is 18th sep
> KMDC thest will be held after dow university test



hey i need a little info about the dow medical college admission procedure , as m from NWFP , is it possible for me to get admission there?? also want to know about course, which course they include for the test ??? , from where i have to study for the test??? ,


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

shoaib ali said:


> hey i need a little info about the dow medical college admission procedure , as m from NWFP , is it possible for me to get admission there?? also want to know about course, which course they include for the test ??? , from where i have to study for the test??? ,


Just out of curiosity will you be writing the Sarhad entry test or no? #confused Don't all you Peshawaris love KMC? #yes


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

shoaib ali said:


> hey i need a little info about the dow medical college admission procedure , as m from NWFP , is it possible for me to get admission there?? also want to know about course, which course they include for the test ??? , from where i have to study for the test??? ,


hello
the student who have domicile of karachi is only eligible in dow uv\niversity beside the subjects are biology chemistry physics and english and the best way to study is to read books of karachi inter level


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

TheDoc said:


> Just out of curiosity will you be writing the Sarhad entry test or no? #confused Don't all you Peshawaris love KMC? #yes


ya, I'm going to take the test and also peshawari do like to it :happy:
clear ??



miss smarty said:


> hello
> the student who have domicile of karachi is only eligible in dow uv\niversity beside the subjects are biology chemistry physics and english and the best way to study is to read books of karachi inter level


hi , 
hey i just visited the NTS (national testing system) site and i found that dmc is included in the NTS related universities for admission , if they do not induct student from the whole country then y they are enlisted by NTS ???


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

shoaib ali said:


> hi ,
> hey i just visited the NTS (national testing system) site and i found that dmc is included in the NTS related universities for admission , if they do not induct student from the whole country then y they are enlisted by NTS ???


NTs is only a test conducting society furthur you could search about it but i heard that all govt colleges aptitude test are held by NTS otherwise it dont have link about college rules


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Are local applicants having domicile of punjab or other provinces allowed to appear for the sindh mcat?


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Are local applicants having domicile of punjab or other provinces allowed to appear for the sindh mcat?


local applicant means ??? explain please


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

someone holding pakistani nationality. 


but my domicile is from punjab


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

* Mod Edit: Please read the forum rules again, thanks.*


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

hello 
i have ask from my teacher teaching in dow university he told me that you first have to give exams in medical colleges of NWFP and if you get highest score in aptitude test in your perticular medical collee than you will automatically shifted to dow university


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

raidermary said:


> Are local applicants having domicile of punjab or other provinces allowed to appear for the sindh mcat?


I don't think it's possible for you to sit in any other provincal MCAT, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Are local applicants having domicile of punjab or other provinces allowed to appear for the sindh mcat?


here is bit info regarding your question and mine also , but I'm still very much confused #shocked

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

shoaib ali said:


> here is bit info regarding your question and mine also , but I'm still very much confused #shocked
> 
> [ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


Very confusing indeed


Anyone with clairfication on the matter?


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah basically it all depends on your domicile this only applies to open merit from what I understand. If you apply as a foreign national, you can apply to any part of Pakistan. But open merit restricts you to your domicile.


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you applying for kmdc??? If yes than do tell me too


----------

